# Here is my 2011 Range Rover Sport



## ah0502326 (Jan 15, 2013)

Here is my 2011 Range Rover Sport . Though it has been used for some months but still sound like brand new, no mechanic history, no accident history and no any kind of damage in and out. 

VIN: SALSK2D41BA275457 

Engine: 5.0L V8 32V GDI DOHC 

Mileage: 22,650 

Price : 73,460 AED

For more information, serious buyer can contact me on:


----------

